

Ask HN: What do you use to manage your tasks? - kaghaffa

I know there are a million and one task management tools out there (including plain old sticky notes) - I&#x27;m just wondering which ones work best for you.
======
weef
I use MyLifeOrganized for Windows. I'm a big fan of creating hierarchical
lists of projects and tasks and this tool allows me to do that.

My organization uses FogBugz to manage our releases, projects, and tasks and I
can't say enough great things about that software.

------
ashwin_kumar
Mostly Trello..

Droptask ([http://droptask.com/](http://droptask.com/)) for a change.

------
visakanv
I use Asana for work, and I use the checkboxes on the Momentum chrome app. I
don't always follow that religiously, so I write things out on pen and paper
every couple of days or so if I'm feeling chocked. Not super efficient, but
it's sort of working for me.

------
ereckers
Trello + Highrise + Bitbucket/Github Issues + Email + Calendar

Now that I look at it like this. What a mess. A necessary mess I'm afraid.

------
attilagyongyosi
On our current project (which is quite big) we use Mingle.

------
rachelandrew
OmniFocus for my own stuff, Trello for team tasks.

------
ASquare
Trello + Google Docs Works like a champ.

------
edoceo
Slack feeding a task list bot.

